# TC-P50ST60 plasma break-in



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So a quick observation with my new Panasonic TC-P50ST60, I am using the 10 break in slides from the "how to break in your plasma properly" thread and noticed that the display gets quite warm running it all day. I put a small fan behind it to just move the air a little better and that made a huge difference but my question is is the heat part of the break in process meaning should I let it get warm or is keeping it cool better? My house temperature is steady at about 19C (70F)


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> So a quick observation with my new Panasonic TC-P50ST60, I am using the 10 break in slides from the "how to break in your plasma properly" thread and noticed that the display gets quite warm running it all day. I put a small fan behind it to just move the air a little better and that made a huge difference but my question is is the heat part of the break in process meaning should I let it get warm or is keeping it cool better? My house temperature is steady at about 19C (70F)


honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. unless it's REALLY burning up that's quite normal. Plasma's (and Panny plasmas in particular) use a lot of energy and are what I jokingly refer to as "space heaters". I'd run it in 8-10 hour increments and give it a rest, but that's my personal ocd. I've heard plenty of instances where people run it straight for a week without turning the set off. 70 degrees is quite cool of an ambient temp.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Mike, I have finished the breakin process and it looks stunning. I followed the calibration adjustments found on a few of the sites that have posted them and I must say I am more impressed than I thought I would be with a Plasma. I was one of those people that was on the fence and not a big supporter of Plasma but this has certainly opened my eyes. 
Ya its still spring like weather here and most days the outside temp is still in the high 60s low 70s and I like my house cool. I dont have A/C other than a portable unit but have not used it yet.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Thanks Mike, I have finished the breakin process and it looks stunning. I followed the calibration adjustments found on a few of the sites that have posted them and I must say I am more impressed than I thought I would be with a Plasma. I was one of those people that was on the fence and not a big supporter of Plasma but this has certainly opened my eyes.
> Ya its still spring like weather here and most days the outside temp is still in the high 60s low 70s and I like my house cool. I dont have A/C other than a portable unit but have not used it yet.


very nice, glad you're enjoying the set. I have the 2012 version of the S60... and I do agree, they look stunning. I've been a plasma fan for the last ten years (owned multiple LCD's and still do along with my PJ) but I always love the natural look of plasma

lucky you on the temps. it's gonna be a 110 degrees F today


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yikes 110F the hottest its ever gotten here is 98F and that was way to hot for me lol At the beginning of May we had a couple days of 85F and that was nice.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Yikes 110F the hottest its ever gotten here is 98F and that was way to hot for me lol At the beginning of May we had a couple days of 85F and that was nice.


gah, I can only dreeam of 85 degree weather (except during the middle of the night).... we've broken 120 before. now THAT was a hot summer


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it a dry heat down there? Im sure you spend as much time indoors as we do in the winters here when its that hot there.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Is it a dry heat down there? Im sure you spend as much time indoors as we do in the winters here when its that hot there.


oh yeah, this month our humidty will fluctuate between 5-17 percent. and in the summer going outside means running from your car to your house


----------

